# On Sale Brand New BlackBerry Bold 9700-$210, Sony Ericsson XPERIA X10 mini pro --$250



## FOSSY XMASY (Sep 30, 2010)

GADGETS AND WIDGETS PHONES LIMITED. is one of the leading supplier of high-end products to customers, we deal primarily in genuine and brand new electronics, all items are sourced directly from the manufacturers and carry the manufacturer’s warranty. We ship 100% of our orders the same business day. with the Registered No.05299632.

Order from us today and save 10% or more on all your order as we offer the promo of buy 2 Unit Get 1 Free Item Of Goods.
We specialize in a wide range of products such as laptops, mobile phones, plasma & lcd tv, mp3 & mp4 players, video games console, digital cameras, dvd players (Etc) at cheap & affordable prices.

COMPANY FULL DETAILS.
Contact Name : SCOT WILFREY
Company Name :GADGETS AND WIDGETS PHONES LIMITED..
Email Us At : [email protected]
Registered No.05299632
Incorporation Date: 29-11-2004
Status: Active
----------------------------------------------------------------
WHY BUY FROM US?
* Your privacy is assured
* Our prices are second to none
* Secure transaction guaranteed
............................ ...........................................
GADGETS AND WIDGETS PHONES LIMITED. strive to offer high-quality products at competitive prices. All of our products are brand new, never used, never rebuilt,original.

All our product comes with the minimum warranty of 1 full international warranty from manufacturer.

Email Us At : [email protected]
Email Us At : [email protected]
Email Us At : [email protected]


PRODUCT LIST:

CHECK OUT FOR OUR EXTRA CHEAPER PRODUCT LIST:

HTC:
HTC Desire ------------ $300
HTC Legend ---- $275
HTC Google Nexus One $250
HTC HD 2---- $235
HTC Smart ---- $210
HTC Tattoo --- $205
HTC Pure ------ $200
HTC Snap ------ $160
HTC Hero ------- $180
HTC Touch Pro — $150
HTC Touch Diamond 2 — $180
HTC Touch Diamond — $130
HTC Touch Cruise — $130
HTC Touch Pro2 $190
HTC Dream — $190
HTC Touch Cruise 09 — $200
HTC MAX 4G — $190
HTC Touch HD — $150
HTC EVO 4G - $220
..............................................
Nokia:
Nokia X6 16GB ---- $285
Nokia N900 -------$260
Nokia 6760 slide--$230
Nokia Surge - $220
Nokia N97 mini ---$210
Nokia N97 32GB --- $200
Nokia N98—– $190
Nokia N86 8MP ---$170
Nokia N85—— $175
Nokia N96 16GB– $150
Nokia E90 — $150
Nokia N79 — $155
Nokia E72 — $170
Nokia E71 — $165
Nokia E75 - $180
Nokia 8800 Sapphire Arte — $200
Nokia N93i — $110
Nokia 8600 Luna — $130
Nokia 5800 XPress Music—-$180
.............................................
BlackBerry:
BlackBerry Bold 9700 --- $210
BlackBerry Curve 8520---$180
BlackBerry Tour 9630 ---$200
Blackberry Curve 8900 — $150
BlackBerry Storm2 9520-$200
BlackBerry Storm2 9550-$210
Blackberry Storm 9500 — $130
Blackberry Storm 9530 — $140
Blackberry Pearl Flip 8220 — $100
Blackberry Bold 9000 — $120
Blackberry Curve 8320 — $105
BlackBerry Bold 9650-$200
.............................................
T-Mobile Sidekick:
T-Mobile Pulse ---------------$200
T-Mobile MyTouch 3G -----$170
T-Mobile G2 Touch ----------$145
T-Mobile Sidekick LX 2008–$120
T-Mobile Sidekick LX 2009–$130
T-Mobile Sidekick LX — $90
T-Mobile Shadow — $105
T-Mobile G1 — $110
T-Mobile Sidekick 3 — $85
Juicy Couture Sidekick 2 — $75
.........................................
Apple iPhone:
Apple iPhone 4G 32GB- $300
Apple iPhone 3GS 32GB- $250
Apple iPhone 3GS 16GB- $225
Apple iPhone 16GB — $120
Apple iPhone 3G 8GB — $150
Apple iPhone 3G 16GB — $175
......................................
Palm Pixi ..........$215
Palm Pre............$180
Palm Treo Pro.......$190
Palm Centro.........$1850
..................................
Motorola phones
Motorola Milestone---$250
Motorola XT720 MOTOROI $210
Motorola BACKFLIP -----$215
Motorola XT800 ------------$205
Motorola ROKR ZN50----$200
Motorola Karma QA1-----$200
Motorola L800t-----$190
Motorola W7 Active Edition ----$180
Motorola ZN300----$200
Motorola COCKTAIL VE70----$200
Motorola ZN200-----$160
..........................
Sony Ericsson:
Sony Ericsson XPERIA X10 mini pro -- $250
Sony Ericsson XPERIA X10 mini ----- $255
Sony Ericsson XPERIA X10 ---------- $240
Sony Ericsson Xperia X2 --------------- $210
Sony Ericsson XPERIA X1 ------------- $150
Sony Ericsson Aspen ------ $230
Sony Ericsson Vivaz Pro -- $210
Sony Ericsson Vivaz -- $200
Sony Ericsson Idou—–$170
Sony Ericsson Aino ----$170
Sony Ericsson C510 — $170
Sony Ericsson P1 — $120
Sony Ericsson W995 -$180
Sony Ericsson C905 — $140
Sony Ericsson W960 — $130
Sony Ericsson G900 — $150
Sony Ericsson C902 — $130
Sony Ericsson W902 — $130
..................................
Samsung:
Samsung: S8500 Wave ---$210
Samsung I8000 Omnia II —— $200
Samsung B7320 OmniaPRO —— $190
Samsung B7300 Omnia LITE——$185
Samsung i8910 Omnia HD ——-$170
Samsung i900 Omnia 16GB — $140
Samsung Omnia 8GB ——-$130
Samsung S8000 Jet ———— $170
Samsung T929 Memoir — $190
Samsung T919 Behold — $180
Samsung Giorgio Armani P520 — $130
Samsung U900 Soul — $160
Samsung G800 — $150
Samsung F490 — $140
.......................................
LG Phones
LG GW820 eXpo $220
LG GT540 -------- $205
LG GD510 Pop -- $200
LG GW550— $190
LG Incite——$195
LG GD910—–$190
LG KS500—-$190
LG KF900 Prada—–$190
LG KC780—-$200
LG KP500 Cookie—–$210
LG KC910 Renoir——$210
....................................
Video Games Console:
Playstation:
Sony PSP Go Game console --- $190
Sony PSP Slim Giga Bundle — $100
Sony Playstation 3 Slim ----$180
Sony PlayStation 3 80GB Motorstorm Pack — $150
Sony Playstation 3 60GB — $140
Sony PlayStation 3 40GB — $120
.................................................. .........
APPLE IPODS:
Apple iTouch 64GB $200usd
Apple iTouch 32GB $190usd
Apple iTouch 8GB $180usd
Apple iPod 60GB (Video) New - $145usd
Apple iPod 30GB (Video) New - $130usd
Apple ipod 80 GB - $140usd
Apple iPod U2 SE 20 GB - $120usd
Apple iPod Photo 60 GB - $120usd
Apple iPod Mini 6 GB - $100usd
Apple iPod 20 GB - $100usd
Apple iPod Photo 30 GB - $110usd
Apple iPod Nano 4GB New! - $90usd
Apple iPod Nano 2GB New! - $80usd
.................................................. ..................................
Apple Tablet ipad 64GB (Wi-Fi + 3G) .....$310usd
Apple Tablet ipad 32GB (Wi-Fi + 3G) ....$450usd
Apple Tablet ipad 16GB (Wi-Fi + 3G).....$350usd
.................................................. ..........................
APPLE LAPTOPS
Apple Macbook Air……………………….$500usd
Apple Macbook Pro MC240LL/A .....$385usd
Apple Macbook Pro MB990LL/A ......$400usd
Apple MacBook (MA700LL/A) Mac Notebook…$410usd
Apple MacBook Pro (MA611LL/A) Notebook…$390usd
Apple MacBook (MA254LL/A) Mac Notebook…$405usd
Apple iBook G3 (M7698LL/A) Mac Notebook..$395usd
Apple MacBook Pro (MA609LL/A) Notebook…$520usd
Apple MacBook Pro (MA600LLA) Notebook…$410usd
Apple MacBook Pro (MA610LL/A) Notebook…$420usd
Apple Macbook Pro (885909119400) Notebook..$415usd

NOTE:

1. Complete accessories(Well packed and sealed in original company box)
2. Unlocked / sim free.
3. Brand new (original manufacturer) box - no copies
4. All phones have English language as default
5. All material (software, manual) - car chargers - home chargers - usb
data cables -holsters/belt clips - wireless headsets(bluetooth) - leather and non-leather carrying cases - batteries.
If you are interested, forward your questions and inquires to us via email your order and shipping details. we give 1 year warranty for every product sold out to our costumers, our product are company class 1 tested and approved by global standard organization of wireless industries, Brand new merchandise with complete accessories, extra charger and battery.

Please review our returns policy for more details below:
We give maximum guarantee for safe delivery of items bought from us.

Before you return your items, you must contact us and receive a Return Merchandise Authorization Number (RMA). Any returns sent without an RMA number will not be accepted by GADGETS AND WIDGETS PHONES LIMITED.® We assume all responsibility for the package until it arrives at our office.
As soon as final conclusions are done from your side kindly contact us as soon as possible so as to lead you on how to transact with us.

Thanking you in anticipation and looking forward to doing long term business with you.
.................................................. .................................................. ......................

Online Chat: [email protected] ! [email protected] !! [email protected]!!!
Contact Name : SCOT WILFREY
Company Name :GADGETS AND WIDGETS PHONES LIMITED..
Email Us At : [email protected]
Registered No.05299632
Incorporation Date: 29-11-2004
Status: Active

Yours Sincerely.


MAY GOD BLESS YOU AS YOU PLACE YOUR ORDER WITH US.


----------

